# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حذفیات کنکور 1400

## reza122

سلام .کسی از لیست حذفیات کنکور 1400 اطلاعی نداره و اینکه توی سایت مهر و ماه حذفیات سال دوازدهم را اورده 
کسی میدونه این حذفیات توی کنکور هم لحاظ میشه یا نه .؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید
حذفیات امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم در سال تحصیلی 1400

----------


## _evil.girl

حذفیات حتی از فصل های ابتدایی هم هست این کمی عجیبه
به نظرم فعلا تا بعد عید باید صبر کرد

----------


## reza122

تا  بعد عید فکر کنم زود باشه احتمالا تا بعد کنکور برای اعلام حذفیات سنجش باید صبر کنیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## alialborzi

سلام
برای کنکور نیست این حذفیات فعلاً برای امتحان نهایی قطعی شده
ماله آموزش پرورشه نه سنجش

----------


## Mohamad_R

> تا  بعد عید فکر کنم زود باشه احتمالا تا بعد کنکور برای اعلام حذفیات سنجش باید صبر کنیم



دلخوش نکنین ! الان بیان حذف کنن من بیشتر ناراحت میشم ! جواب گریه های سر لوشاتلیه و هندسه رو کی میده؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## reza122

پاسخ سنجش

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

اگه میخوان مث نهایی حذف کنن نمیخوام صدسال سیاه حذف کنن
چه مسخره بازییه از همه جا حذف کردن 
همیشه یه لیست باید جلوی چشت باشه مراقب باشی از کجا نخونی 
مث آدم از فصلای آخر حذف کنید دیگ

----------


## alialborzi

وارد بازی حذفیات نشید فقط تمرکزتون به هم میزنه اگه خبری بشه هم زیاد اعتماد نکنید سال پیش از حذفیاتم سوال اوردن
مثل گسسته که لانه کبوتری گفتن حذفه ولی سوال دادن

----------


## Colonius

حتی خذف هم شد بخونیدشون ، تو کنکور 99 به طور نامحسوس از حذفیات اومد

----------


## Colonius

> نظرتون متنیه ولی خب اون سوالای نامحسوس انقدری هستن که ارزش داشته باشن بخاطرشون اون حجم از مطالب رو بخونیم و براشون وقت بذاریم و تست بزنیم؟؟
> یکی دو تا بیشتر فکر نکنم باشه ها!


یکی هم کیه ، هیچیو نباید از دست داد...مخصوصا اگه بخواید رتبه بشید ،
حتی پیشنهاد میدم ۲۰ تا ۳۰ درصد زمینم بزنید ، 
ریسک نکنین

----------


## momahmudi

> نظرتون متینه ولی خب اون سوالای نامحسوس انقدری هستن که ارزش داشته باشن بخاطرشون اون حجم از مطالب رو بخونیم و براشون وقت بذاریم و تست بزنیم؟؟
> یکی دو تا بیشتر فکر نکنم باشه ها!


من سر ۰.۳ درصد زیست پشت کنکور موندم همین !!!!! ۰.۳ درصد چند سواله؟؟؟؟
زیستم بود ۶۹.۸ زیستش شده بود ۷۰.۱ 
بقیه درها هم مثل هم

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

بازم این بازی کثیفو شروع کردن.

----------


## Mohamad_R

برام جالب بود ببینم از کوجا ها هزفیاط میدن  

باذ کردم دیدم صلول غالوانی رو هظفیدن ! واگعا مثل املای این پثتم بر شرف حر چی شیمی خوان بود یه کوه قهوه ای عنایت کردن! ینی چی گالوانی نباشه پس چی باشه؟

----------


## Carolin

> من سر ۰.۳ درصد زیست پشت کنکور موندم همین !!!!! ۰.۳ درصد چند سواله؟؟؟؟
> زیستم بود ۶۹.۸ زیستش شده بود ۷۰.۱ 
> بقیه درها هم مثل هم


اگر امکانش هست رتبتونو میگید :Y (518):  :Y (518): 

+
درصدایی که ظهر اعلام کردین رو چقدشو زدین؟

----------


## momahmudi

سال ۹۸ 
ادبیات ۵۰ عربی ۴۷ معارف ۱۰۰ زبان ۴۶ زمین ۱۳ ریاضی ۳۱ زیست ۶۹.۸ فزیک ۵۹.۳ شیمی ۶۹.۲ منطقه ۳ شده بودم ۲۷۹۴
سال ۹۹ ادبیات ۳۰ عربی ۶۸ معارف ۶۴ زبان ۸۰ ریاضی ۲۸ زیست ۴۲ فزیک ۳۹ شیمی ۴۱  شدم ۴۶۸۰
من همیشه شیمی رو درس اول میزدم (تو کانون زیر ۸۰ نداشتم) ولی سر جلسه کنکور دور اول رو تموم کردم فقط ۹ سوال رو تونستم حل کنم کلی تو مسایل گیر افتادم و بزور تونستم ۱۷ تا حل کنم که ۳ تاش شاید هم ۴ تا غلط زدم 
از اون ور تو زیست یه بی دقتی ( از سوال ۱۸۳ تا ۱۸۹ کلا جابجا وارد کردم ( حدود ۱۶ درصدی منفی خوردم شاید هم بیشتر!)  
بعد دوباره رفتم سر شیمی و هر کاری کردم حل نمیشد نگاه به ساعت کردم دیدم ۲۰ دقیقه وقت مونده و ریاضی و فزیک ۰ 
رفتم یه سوال ریاضی و یا سوال فزیک فقط حل کردم از سر این کار ۲ تا سوال آسون حد رو اشتباه زدم ( بدترین آزمون شد)(

----------


## momahmudi

> اگر امکانش هست رتبتونو میگید
> 
> +
> درصدایی که ظهر اعلام کردین رو چقدشو زدین؟


سال ۹۸
ادبیات ۵۰ عربی ۴۷ معارف ۱۰۰ زبان ۴۶ زمین ۱۳ ریاضی ۳۱ زیست ۶۹.۸ فزیک ۵۹.۳ شیمی ۶۹.۲ منطقه ۳ شده بودم ۲۷۹۴
سال ۹۹ ادبیات ۳۰ عربی ۶۸ معارف ۶۴ زبان ۸۰ ریاضی ۲۸ زیست ۴۲ فزیک ۳۹ شیمی ۴۱ شدم ۴۶۸۰
من همیشه شیمی رو درس اول میزدم (تو کانون زیر ۸۰ نداشتم) ولی سر جلسه کنکور دور اول رو تموم کردم فقط ۹ سوال رو تونستم حل کنم کلی تو مسایل گیر افتادم و بزور تونستم ۱۷ تا حل کنم که ۳ تاش شاید هم ۴ تا غلط زدم
از اون ور تو زیست یه بی دقتی ( از سوال ۱۸۳ تا ۱۸۹ کلا جابجا وارد کردم ( حدود ۱۶ درصدی منفی خوردم شاید هم بیشتر!)
بعد دوباره رفتم سر شیمی و هر کاری کردم حل نمیشد نگاه به ساعت کردم دیدم ۲۰ دقیقه وقت مونده و ریاضی و فزیک ۰
رفتم یه سوال ریاضی و یا سوال فزیک فقط حل کردم از سر این کار ۲ تا سوال آسون حد رو اشتباه زدم ( بدترین آزمون شد)(

----------


## momahmudi

> اگر امکانش هست رتبتونو میگید
> 
> +
> درصدایی که ظهر اعلام کردین رو چقدشو زدین؟


سال ۹۸
ادبیات ۵۰ عربی ۴۷ معارف ۱۰۰ زبان ۴۶ زمین ۱۳ ریاضی ۳۱ زیست ۶۹.۸ فزیک ۵۹.۳ شیمی ۶۹.۲ منطقه ۳ شده بودم ۲۷۹۴
سال ۹۹ ادبیات ۳۰ عربی ۶۸ معارف ۶۴ زبان ۸۰ ریاضی ۲۸ زیست ۴۲ فزیک ۳۹ شیمی ۴۱ شدم ۴۶۸۰
من همیشه شیمی رو درس اول میزدم (تو کانون زیر ۸۰ نداشتم) ولی سر جلسه کنکور دور اول رو تموم کردم فقط ۹ سوال رو تونستم حل کنم کلی تو مسایل گیر افتادم و بزور تونستم ۱۷ تا حل کنم که ۳ تاش شاید هم ۴ تا غلط زدم
از اون ور تو زیست یه بی دقتی ( از سوال ۱۸۳ تا ۱۸۹ کلا جابجا وارد کردم ( حدود ۱۶ درصدی منفی خوردم شاید هم بیشتر!)
بعد دوباره رفتم سر شیمی و هر کاری کردم حل نمیشد نگاه به ساعت کردم دیدم ۲۰ دقیقه وقت مونده و ریاضی و فزیک ۰
رفتم یه سوال ریاضی و یا سوال فزیک فقط حل کردم از سر این کار ۲ تا سوال آسون حد رو اشتباه زدم ( بدترین آزمون شد)(

----------


## Armin-

وجدانا ادمو با چوب بزنن ولی تو این مملکت کنکوری و پشت کنکوری نشه  :Yahoo (20): 

هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد *** نغز تر از نغزتری میرسد

----------


## reza122

وزیر آموزش و پرورش:
*اعلام حذفیات کنکور به سازمان سنجش آموزش*                                                                     حذفیات کنکور ۱۴۰۰ به سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اعلام شد.
https://www.ghatreh.com/news/nn58053413/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%AD%D8%B0%D9%81%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%AA-%DA%A9%D9%86%DA%A9%D9%88%D8%B1-%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B2%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%B3%D9%86%D8%AC%D8%B4-%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B4

----------


## reza122

میگه تو سایت سازمان پژوهش و برنامه ریزی اعلام شده کسی میدونه دقیقا کجای سایتشون اعلام کردن

----------


## Mohamad_R

*بسم الله رحمان الرحیم ملت غیور کنکوری 


به خاک رفتیم . 


*

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

خدا کنه این حذفیات درست نباشه :/
فقط باید یه لیست جلومون باشه ک مواظب باشیم جایی ک حذف شده رو نخونیم 
خب لعنتیا مث آدم از فصل اخر حذف کنید دیگ مسخره بازییه

----------


## reza122

بیایید دعا کنیم سنجش سریعتر خودش اعلام کنه

----------


## indomitable

*خوندن اینکه چیا حذف شدن خیلی سخت تر از خوندن خود اون مطالب هستش*

----------


## Frozen

*نمسدونید سنجش حدودا چه تایمی حذفیات رو اعلام میکنه؟*

----------


## Frozen

*این چه مسخره بازیه دیگه :/
یهو یه فصل کامل از اخرا حذف میکردن...این تیکه تیکه ها چیه ؟*

----------


## amir1376

> *این چه مسخره بازیه دیگه :/
> یهو یه فصل کامل از اخرا حذف میکردن...این تیکه تیکه ها چیه ؟*


بنظرم تا سنجش چیزی اعلام نکرده درگیرش نشو...این حذفی که من میبینم اصلا ممکن نیس :/ یعنی چی نصف یه فصل رو اونم بصورت پراکنده حذف کنن اخه ؟ منطقی بنظر نمیاد 
بیشتر شبیه یه حاشیه بنظر میاد این خبر که بهتره فعلا ازش دوری کرد مگر اینکه خبر قطعی بیاد

----------


## miss_shadow

کاش فصل اخر شیمی کامل حذف میشد خیلی ازش بدم میاد :Yahoo (31): .

----------


## De Salvador

کی اعلام میشه حذفیات ؟

----------


## Ashkan_p

سلام الآن  این دیگه آخرشه، دیگه تغییری نمیدن؟

----------


## Ashkan_p

و اینکه مثل پارسال واسه ترکیبی با اینکه میگن حذفیات بوده باز ازش سوال میدن؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام
> وزارت آموزش و پرورش در وبسایت رسمی خود ، قسمت هایی از کتاب های درسی را برای شرایط قرمز کرونا به عنوان « مطالعۀ آزاد » اعلام کرده است و این مباحث در امتحان نهایی مورد ارزیابی و سنجش قرار نمی گیرند . ظاهراً قرار است برای امتحانات نهایی و کنکور هزار و چهارصد ، این حذفیات لحاظ شوند . پست های زیر عیناً از وبسایت رسمی آموزش و پرورش اقتباس شده اند . 
> من این مطلب رو حدودا 10 ژانویه خوندم ولی به خاطر اینکه حاشیه نشه دیگه منتقلش نکردم توی انجمن حالا بعضی ها سوال میپرسن کدام مطالب هستن اینایی که میزارم اینجاس .خیلی ابهام داره ...ولی به هرحال شما به خونید فعلا


نگران نباشید هیچکدوم عملی نخواهند شد . 
اولا برای درس عمومی به غیر معارف طراح ازاده از منابع غیر وزارتی بده! دوما در خصوص تخصصی ها هم غیر ممکنه بودجه بندی میریزه به هم ! مثلا طراح با این حجم حذفیات چطور سوال بده و سنجش چطور تراز بندی کنه؟ 
سختی سال به سال کنکور به این دلیل بود که حجم رشته تجربی بالا بود رقابت سنگین و اگاهی دانش اموزا هم میانگین بالا رفته بود . کنکور چاره ای نداشت که سوالات خیلی سنگین بده تا با کمیت جوابدهی و تراز دهی به دنبال ان ارزشیابی بکنه ! ، رین بو درگیرش نشو خیلی خیلی بعیده که سنجش همین رو پیروی کنه. اگرم کرد طراح نمیکنه



> خدا کنه این حذفیات درست نباشه :/
> فقط باید یه لیست جلومون باشه ک مواظب باشیم جایی ک حذف شده رو نخونیم 
> خب لعنتیا مث آدم از فصل اخر حذف کنید دیگ مسخره بازییه


اره بشدت مخربه




> بیایید دعا کنیم سنجش سریعتر خودش اعلام کنه


متاسفانه سنجش هنوز مشغول خونه تکونیه و این سازمان نهایت زود اقدام کنه بعد فروردین یه پست میندازه تو سایتش





> *نمسدونید سنجش حدودا چه تایمی حذفیات رو اعلام میکنه؟*





> *این چه مسخره بازیه دیگه :/
> یهو یه فصل کامل از اخرا حذف میکردن...این تیکه تیکه ها چیه ؟*


عملی نمیشه نگران نباش




> بنظرم تا سنجش چیزی اعلام نکرده درگیرش نشو...این حذفی که من میبینم اصلا ممکن نیس :/ یعنی چی نصف یه فصل رو اونم بصورت پراکنده حذف کنن اخه ؟ منطقی بنظر نمیاد 
> بیشتر شبیه یه حاشیه بنظر میاد این خبر که بهتره فعلا ازش دوری کرد مگر اینکه خبر قطعی بیاد



امیر جون من ببین الکترو شیمی رو ! کل گالوانی رو حذف کردن ! اخه این منطقیه ؟ بابا کرونا بود درست . اما دیگه یهو بگو کنکور نمیگیریم و خلاص دا

----------


## amir1376

> نگران نباشید هیچکدوم عملی نخواهند شد . 
> اولا برای درس عمومی به غیر معارف طراح ازاده از منابع غیر وزارتی بده! دوما در خصوص تخصصی ها هم غیر ممکنه بودجه بندی میریزه به هم ! مثلا طراح با این حجم حذفیات چطور سوال بده و سنجش چطور تراز بندی کنه؟ 
> سختی سال به سال کنکور به این دلیل بود که حجم رشته تجربی بالا بود رقابت سنگین و اگاهی دانش اموزا هم میانگین بالا رفته بود . کنکور چاره ای نداشت که سوالات خیلی سنگین بده تا با کمیت جوابدهی و تراز دهی به دنبال ان ارزشیابی بکنه ! ، رین بو درگیرش نشو خیلی خیلی بعیده که سنجش همین رو پیروی کنه. اگرم کرد طراح نمیکنه
> 
> 
> اره بشدت مخربه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


از اون بدتر زیسته ! نوشته گفتار 3 گوارش حذف :/ مگه میشه جذب مواد از فصل گوارش حذف بشه :/ اصلا مطلب ناقص میمونه
خاک بر سر اموزش و پرورش کنن با این کارای مضخرفش

----------


## Nine

میگم سایت سنجش که چیزی منتشر نکرده شما اینارو از کجا اوردین؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## zhi.a

> میگم سایت سنجش که چیزی منتشر نکرده شما اینارو از کجا اوردین؟


سنجش ک هنو قطعیش نکرده :/
اینو اموزش پرورش داده بود برا امتحانات نهایی بعد گفتش ک ب سنجشم اعلامش میکنیم ببینیم چی میشه :/
بعید میدونم سنجش قبول کنه و ایشاله قبول نکنه :/ خیلی مسخره میشه اینطوری :/

----------


## Nine

> سنجش ک هنو قطعیش نکرده :/
> اینو اموزش پرورش داده بود برا امتحانات نهایی بعد گفتش ک ب سنجشم اعلامش میکنیم ببینیم چی میشه :/
> بعید میدونم سنجش قبول کنه و ایشاله قبول نکنه :/ خیلی مسخره میشه اینطوری :/


حالا اگه میخواد قبولم کنه باید زود اعلام کنن

----------


## Nine

وای آره راستم میگیا  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zhi.a

> حالا اگه میخواد قبولم کنه باید زود اعلام کنن


فکر نکنم کم کمش تا اردیبهشت خبری بشه :/

----------


## Mohamad_R

یک مثال بگم تمام . 


یک زمین فوتبال داریم . یک زمین 10 متر مربعی . 

بهمون گفتن که با لدر کامیون رو پر کن .  زمین فوتبال شاید 40 و 50 سانت از خاک کلش رو برداری کامیونه پر میشه . اما زمین 10 متری کم کم 10 و 20 متری باس بکنی بریزی تو کامیون . 


کنکور هم روالش همینه . مطلب کم بشه . عمقش بیشتر میشه . مطلب زیاد باشه مجبورا برای اینکه بودجه برا همش برسه سطحی سوال میدن . 

خب اعتراضی وارده که اقا کرونا بود نخوندیم درست درمون پس بی انصافیه کنکور سوال بده !  خب عزیز من فقط شما اینطور بودی؟ نه والا همه شرایطش یکی بود . خود منم پشت کنکور بودم  1 درصدم اون چیزایی که پیش دانشگاهی بهمون گفته بودن به درد نخورد ! جون درست درس نمیدادن 

شرایط تقریبا یکسان بود تو این شرایط کرونا . معلم خوبی نبود . مدرسه و تعهدی نبود . اما از طرفی دسترسی همه به فیلم های اموزشی موسسات حالا چه به صورت قانونی و چه به صورت غیر قانونی امکان پذیر بود . 


لطفا برای توجیه کم کاری خودمون کار اشتباه اموزش پرورش رو صحیح ندونیم . خود من پارسال چوبش رو خوردم ، سرتون رو بندازین هرچی تو کتابه بخونین بخدا هیشکی دلش برا یه 18 و 19 ساله نمیسوزه که براتون جلسه و اینا بزارن با محوریت اینکه طفلیا نشد خوب بخونن و معلمامون خوب درس ندادن یه کار کنیم عدالت باشه .

----------


## .Delaram

حالا گیریم که سنجشم حذف کنه
مگه پارسال همین سنجش از حذفیات سوال نداد؟ اونم نه حذفیات اینجوری ک انقدر غیر منطقیه حذفیات دو فصل آخر
باباسنجش از نظام قدیم برای جدید سوال داد و بالعکس چه اعتباری داره حرفاش عاخه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## istasazeh

سلام به نظر من این حذفیات نمیتونه کاملا درست باشه شاید برای امتحان ولی نه برای کنکور..
چون از دهم حذفیات دادن خوب این حذفیات برا کسیه که الان دهمه ولی اون کسی که الان کنکور میده که دهم رو کامل اون موقع خونده واصلا کرونا اون موقع وجود نداشته.
پس به نظرم اگه اعمال هم بشه از همون دوازدهم حذفیات میدن

----------


## Parimolaei

دیروز اخبار گفت اموزش پرورش حذفیات رو به سنجش داده و سنجش قراره اطلاع رسانی کنه .توی حذفیات نهایی زیست از هر فصل دو سه صفحه حذف شده توی شیمی دوازدهم حذفیات خوبه خخ.

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parimolaei


دیردز اخبار گفت اموزش پرورش حذفیات رو به سنجش داده و سنجش قراره اطلاع رسانی کنه .توی حذفیات نهایی زیست از هر فصل دو صفحه حذف شده توی شیمی دوازدهم حذفیات خوبه .


اره درسته//باید حذفیات زیست میدیدین!!!!اما تا سنجش نگفته هیچی معلوم نی...فعلا دلتونو خوش نکنین...هرچن حذفم کنن باز ی غلغلکی میدن توی تستا*

----------


## amir1376

> *
> 
> اره درسته//باید حذفیات زیست میدیدین!!!!اما تا سنجش نگفته هیچی معلوم نی...فعلا دلتونو خوش نکنین...هرچن حذفم کنن باز ی غلغلکی میدن توی تستا*


اره با این وضعیت حذفی که من دیدم اگر هم سنجش قبول کنه مطمعنم بهش پایبند نمیمونه...مثلا توی تستای زیست شیمی خیلی راحت میتونن تستای ترکیبی بدن که به اون قسمتای حذفی هم مربوط بشه هیچکی هم نمیتونه بگه بالا چشمتون ابروعه
من که در هر صورت ترجیح میدم کامل بخونم تا سر جلسه شوکه نشم...هرچند فکر نمیکنم این حذفیاتو سنجش تایید کنه اصلا...البته تو این مملکت خراب شده هیچی بعید نیس

----------


## DrDark13

چه منطقی داره حذفیات؟   امسال که همش مجازی بوده اگه بحث نقص آموزشیه...فکر نکنم چیزی حذف شه .

----------


## sepide2001

سلام دوستان 
کسی که پشت کنکوری از 99 باشه (پارسال دوازدهمی بوده) می شه بگه حذفیات نهایی همون حذفیات کنکور بوده؟
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Parimolaei

بررسی کردم حذفیات زیست رو .از هر فصل دو تا چهار صفحه حذفیات داره .توی َ شیمی هم خوب حذف شده اون فرمول های تشکیل pet بازم امسال حدف شده  :Yahoo (4): توی شیمی از فصل چهار جابه جایی تعادل هم حذف شده و فصل سه کاتالیرگز و مبدل کاتالیستی حذف شده از فصل سه هم اون محلول نمک وانادیوم حذف شده همیشه ازش بدم می اومد خخخخ.
بنظرم امسال هم سنجش حذف میکنه البته توی شیمی هرچقد هم حذفی باشه از اون یکی قسمت ها طراح میتونه سوال مفهومی رو سنگین تر بده

----------


## Parimolaei

دلیلشون اینه چون از مهرماه مجازیه خیلی معلم ها کتاب و همه مباحث رو تموم نکردن .جدا هم اینطوره برا من کلاس شیمی و فیزیکمو هیچ کدومو تموم نکردن چون کلاس مجازی هست با سرعت پایین جلو میره بعضی بچه ها جدا گیج بازی درمیارن.پارسال از بهمن ماه مجازی بود بچه ها نیمسال اول رو کامل خونده بودت امسال از اول سال درسا مجازی هست

----------


## Athen

یعنی من عاشق اموزش پرورشم که با سنجش به توافق نرسیده یه فایل ناقص رو پخش میکنه و گند میزنه تو اعصاب دانش اموز:]

----------


## _evil.girl

شما که قصد دارید برای کنکور تمام مطالب رو حتی در صورت اعلام حذف بخونید پس اینجا و توی این تاپیک چی کار میکنید؟ واقعا برام سواله 
جالبه فقط مهروماه این حذفیات و منتشرکرده و هیچ پیج کنکوری و سایت دیگه ای این حذفیات ندیدم

----------


## reza122

کسی بالاخره نفهمید  حذفیات 1400 رو سنجش کی اعلام میکننه

----------


## Mhddss

حذفیات داره مگه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## reza122

کسی میدونه حذفیات رو کجای سایت سازمان پژوهش و برنامه ریزی قرار دادن تا بتونیم پیداش کنیم

----------


## Zaniar3444

حالا جدای این تایپک بنظرتون سطح داوطلبا بخاطر این کرونا غیرحضوری اینا انقد پایین اومده که اگه مثلا داوطلبای امسالو بزاریم جا داوطلبای پارسال یا گنکور ۹۷ مثلا درصدا از هر درس ۵ درصد افت کنه برا قبولی سه رشته؟چون خودم دانش اموز نیستم و هیچ کنکوری ای دوروبرم  نیست میپرسم ببینم چجوری شده امسال با چی طرفیم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> حالا جدای این تایپک بنظرتون سطح داوطلبا بخاطر این کرونا غیرحضوری اینا انقد پایین اومده که اگه مثلا داوطلبای امسالو بزاریم جا داوطلبای پارسال یا گنکور ۹۷ مثلا درصدا از هر درس ۵ درصد افت کنه برا قبولی سه رشته؟چون خودم دانش اموز نیستم و هیچ کنکوری ای دوروبرم  نیست میپرسم ببینم چجوری شده امسال با چی طرفیم



درصد اگاهی میانگین داوطلبان سال به سال افزایش پیدا میکنه

----------


## reza122

4 روز از اظهار نظر وزیر که گفته حذفیات را به سازمان سنجش اعلام کردیم داره میگذره
اما سجنش همچنان در سکوت...

----------


## _evil.girl

> درصد اگاهی میانگین داوطلبان سال به سال افزایش پیدا میکنه



میانگین درصد به سطح سوالات کنکور بستگی داره
مثلا 98 میانگین درصد رتبه های زیر 1000 منطقه سه 75-80 بود 
ولی 99 میانگین 60 درصد بود

----------


## _evil.girl

> کسی میدونه حذفیات رو کجای سایت سازمان پژوهش و برنامه ریزی قرار دادن تا بتونیم پیداش کنیم


نیست در سایت من خودم کامل چک کردم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> میانگین درصد به سطح سوالات کنکور بستگی داره
> مثلا 98 میانگین درصد رتبه های زیر 1000 منطقه سه 75-80 بود 
> ولی 99 میانگین 60 درصد بود


یک جانبه نگاه نکنید . کنکور سخت بود .

----------


## Zaniar3444

> چه منطقی داره حذفیات؟   امسال که همش مجازی بوده اگه بحث نقص آموزشیه...فکر نکنم چیزی حذف شه .





> میانگین درصد به سطح سوالات کنکور بستگی داره
> مثلا 98 میانگین درصد رتبه های زیر 1000 منطقه سه 75-80 بود 
> ولی 99 میانگین 60 درصد بود


بله واسه همین منم گفتم اگه داوطلبای امسالو بزاریم جا داوطلبای ۹۹ یا ۹۷ بنظرتون عملکردشون چطوریه نسبت به اونا

----------


## amir1376

حذفیات رو سنجش گذاشت

خیلی مختصر و مفید گفته حذف کیلو چنده همه رو باید بخونید !!

البته که من راضی ام  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...r.ashx?id=1456

----------


## amir1376

> ببخشید پس اون قسمتایی که مشخص کرده چی ؟


والا خیلی قسمت خاصی مشخص نکرده

زیست رو که اصلا بیخیالش !!! از کل دوازدهم اندازه 10-15 صفحه پراکنده حذف کردن که ارزشی نداره

فیزیکش فقط یه خورده به چشم میومد توی دوازدهم...مثلا حرکت شتابدار حذف شده یا تکانه و نیروی گرانش و همچنین شدت صوت و لیزر

بقیه درسا هم چیز خاصی نبود

----------


## Mohamad_R

ضربه هنگفتی بود . 

شخص بنده 230 تست در حیطه تنها حذفیات فصل 1 دوازدهم - زیست زده بودم

----------


## amir1376

توصیه به همه بچه های کنکوری میکنم غیر از فیزیک دوازدهم به بقیه حذفیات توجه نکنن و روال عادی خودشونو ادامه بدن

هرچند فیزیک دوازدهم هم کسی که درس خون باشه تا الان همه اون حذفیاتو یه دور خونده و حذفش عملا چیز خاصی نیست

----------


## Mohamad_R

> این حذفیات فکر نکنم ربطی به اون حذفیاتی که شما منتظرشید داشته باشه ( هرسال یه پی دی اف میدن میگن از بیشتربدانیدا و اینجور بخشا نباید سوال مطرح بشه)



پایه دهم همونه زیرو . همون که میگفت بیشتر بدانید و اینا 


اما پیش دانشگاهی به معنای واقی ع*ن ش رو دراوردن ینی چی اخه . یعنی از روی تفریح من pet رو خوندم یا حکم قصه شب رو داشت ادارک شنوایی برای من؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*چرا حذفیات امسال اینجوریه ؟ ! *

----------


## zhi.a

حرکت شناسی بدون شتاب ثابت همون علوم نهمه =///
فازشون چیه خدایی =/

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> پایه دهم همونه زیرو . همون که میگفت بیشتر بدانید و اینا 
> 
> 
> اما پیش دانشگاهی به معنای واقی ع*ن ش رو دراوردن ینی چی اخه . یعنی از روی تفریح من pet رو خوندم یا حکم قصه شب رو داشت ادارک شنوایی برای من؟


آره الآن یه نگاه دقیق تر انداختم

واقعا گند زدن توش.............گننننننند زدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Frozen

الان مثلا تو فصل یک فیزیک نوشته بخش1-3 حذفه یعنی کل حرکت با شتاب ثابت حذفه ؟ 
پس از سینماتیک چی میمونه دقیقا :/
نریم سرجلسه ازینا سوال داده باشن؟
من نمیدونم چرا حس میکنم این حذفیات بوداره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *چرا حذفیات امسال اینجوریه ؟ ! *





> حرکت شناسی بدون شتاب ثابت همون علوم نهمه =///
> فازشون چیه خدایی =/





> آره الآن یه نگاه دقیق تر انداختم
> 
> واقعا گند زدن توش.............گنننننننننننننن  د زدن






جالب میدونین چیه 

300 هزار دادیم پول کنکور های اخیر ( موج / دور دنیا و اینا) الان هیچکدوم حکم واقعی کنکور رو ندارن . 

امسال قریب به یقین بودجه بندی فرق خواهد کرد . پس مباحث چرت پرتی مثل همون اول فصل شیمی که ربطی به شیمی نداشت تست طرح میشه . 
و این یعنی سنجش علم داوطلبین بدون سوالات علمی!!!!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*بی شرفا چرا اینجوری حذف کردن *

----------


## Mohamad_R

یه حاشیه جدید هم بپلکونم وسط جمع 



اقای حریر چی اذهان داشته که از هفته اول اردیبهشت امار کشته 400 نفری و ابتلای 10 هزار نفری رو انتظار دارن 

و تلاقی این موج با انتخابات .  احتمال تعویق کنکور به همون 31 مرداد طبق پارسال هست

 * حالا یه سری جو گیرم از 30 خرداد جوانه میزنن هشتگ به پا میکنن و اهرم فشار هم تویت به نماینده هاست 
در اخر به خاطر سیاسی شدن موضوع وزارت علوم عقب میکشه میگه اوکی 31 مرداد ( اما طراحا عوضش رو در میارن دماااار از روزگار داوطلب با سوالات گوگولی در میارن ) 


( ازمون های وکالت و ازمون های دیگه هم تعویق خوردن)



امسال چه شود . حجم زیاد داوطلبین + حذفیات + تعویق .   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

خدایا خودت کمک کن 
چه وعضشه اخه؟
الان باید دهن کیرو سرویس کنیم؟

----------


## Hisen

سلام . 
یه سوال : مگه توی کنکور تجربی درسی به نام جغرافیا ایران داریم؟؟؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> خدایا خودت کمک کن 
> چه وعضشه اخه؟
> الان باید دهن کیرو سرویس کنیم؟



داش ممد رضا بهت گفته بودم بریم قدس رو پس بگیریم . نیومدی 


الان که ضربه دشمن رو خوردین داد بزنین 


تا قدس و پس نگیریم اروم نمیگیگیرم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> داش ممد رضا بهت گفته بودم بریم قدس رو پس بگیریم . نیومدی 
> 
> 
> الان که ضربه دشمن رو خوردین داد بزنین 
> 
> 
> تا قدس و پس نگیریم اروم نمیگیگیرم


حاجی قدس چیه ؟
میدون آزادی رو ازمون گرفتن دست دشمنه : ))
خدا نگذره ازشون

----------


## Mohamad_R

> حاجی قدس چیه ؟
> میدون آزادی رو ازمون گرفتن دست دشمنه : ))
> خدا نگذره ازشون



حاجی بیسیم بزن سید اینا بگو امون ندن 

به کربلایی گفتم اتیش بریزه سرشون تا یه  ربع دیگه 


ممد به بچه ها بگو دووم بیارن فقط 


( فک کنم در اعماق 8 سال دفاع مقدس دفن شدم الان)

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*یعنی توی حذفیات یجوری آدرس داده که میشه از خود اون آدرسا سوال تستی دام دار طرح کرد*

----------


## Mohamad_R

یه چیزی که عجیبه اینه 


سنجش به خاطر همه چی یه شعری تو سایتش مینوشت . بعد تو فایلش هم چند صفحه جملات قصار با ادبیات کهن مینوشت ( به تسهیلات فلان ظابطه طبق تحقق شورای پذیرش دانشجو و این چرت پرتا) 

الان یه جدول پرونده سایتش با لینک مستقیم که حتی فونت فایل هم با یکدیگه همخونی نداره 





بنظرتون شک دار نیست؟

----------


## Hisen

> سلام . 
> یه سوال : مگه توی کنکور تجربی درسی به نام جغرافیا ایران داریم؟؟؟�����������  ������
> فایل پیوست 96792


جواااااااب ببببدددددین 
عررررررر

----------


## Mohamad_R

> جواااااااب ببببدددددین 
> عررررررر



داش مست بوده یارو . فک کنم فقط انسانیا دارن .

----------


## zhi.a

> *یعنی توی حذفیات یجوری آدرس داده که میشه از خود اون آدرسا سوال تستی دام دار طرح کرد*


دیگه کل کتابام :/ ازمونام :/ هرچی ک داشتم بدرد نمیخورن :// 
ایح برا خوندنش باید همش ی چشمت ب حذفیات باشه اشتباهی اونا رو نخونی =/ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zhi.a

> جواااااااب ببببدددددین 
> عررررررر


نهههههههههههههههههه :/
برا انسانیاس

----------


## Hisen

> نهههههههههههههههههه :/
> برا انسانیاس



زده مشترک کل رشته های متوسطه نظری

----------


## Hisen

> داش مست بوده یارو . فک کنم فقط انسانیا دارن .



اره فکر کنم جول زده .

----------


## Zero_Horizon

یاخدا امسالم مثل سال قبل ماه های آخر رو با اخباراشون جهنم نکنن *صلوات*  :Y (484):  :Y (403):  :Yahoo (62):  :Y (707):

----------


## zhi.a

> زده مشترک کل رشته های متوسطه نظری ����������������  �


جدی نگیر =/

----------


## Frozen

*دوستان الان جزو حذفیات شیمی ، حفظ معادلات شیمیایی هم نوشته 
مثل اینکه پارسال هم نوشته بود ولی به بچه ها سوال داده بودن معادله هارو نداده بودن  اره؟؟؟؟
الان حفظ کنیم یا نه بنظر شما؟*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*واقعا منطقشون چی بوده که مثلا اومدن از فصل اول از گفتار یک بخشیش رو حذف کردن و بخشیش رو نه  :troll (18)::troll (9)::troll (7):

مثلا اون جاهایی که توی شاد تدریس شده حذف نشده و جاهایی که به تعطیلی خورده یا شاد ترکیده رو حذف کردن؟؟؟*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*من دیگه اخبار رو چک نمیکنم 
دوستان عزیز اخبار مهم رو تو امتیاز و پ.خ به اطلاعم برسونید
من زخم خورده ام*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *دوستان الان جزو حذفیات شیمی ، حفظ معادلات شیمیایی هم نوشته 
> مثل اینکه پارسال هم نوشته بود ولی به بچه ها سوال داده بودن معادله هارو نداده بودن  اره؟؟؟؟
> الان حفظ کنیم یا نه بنظر شما؟*


داخل سوالات و مسائل معادلات داده میشه ولی موازنه رو باید بلد باشی

درضمن واکنش های معروف و مهم رو بهتره حفظ و مفاهیمش رو بلد باشی حداقل باعث بالاتر رفتن سرعت حل برخی تست ها میشه

----------


## _evil.girl

> بله واسه همین منم گفتم اگه داوطلبای امسالو بزاریم جا داوطلبای ۹۹ یا ۹۷ بنظرتون عملکردشون چطوریه نسبت به اونا


ببینید اگر هدف تون رشته های تاپ هست به خاطر کرونا کار اسون تر نشده و اصلا در نظر نگیرید کرونا رو
چون عملا زیر 4000 کشوری درس خوندن شون تحت تاثیر کرونا و هیچ اتفاقی قابل تغییر نیست

----------


## .Delaram

> جالب میدونین چیه 
> 
> 300 هزار دادیم پول کنکور های اخیر ( موج / دور دنیا و اینا) الان هیچکدوم حکم واقعی کنکور رو ندارن . 
> 
> امسال قریب به یقین بودجه بندی فرق خواهد کرد . پس مباحث چرت پرتی مثل همون اول فصل شیمی که ربطی به شیمی نداشت تست طرح میشه . 
> و این یعنی سنجش علم داوطلبین بدون سوالات علمی!!!!


الان این حذفیات قطعی شده؟
ازشون سوال طرح نمیشه؟ من یادمه پارسال از حذفیاتم سوال دادن!
نمیدونم الان من ریسک کنم این حذفیاتو نخونم یعنی
میشه ترکیبی ازینا سوال داد
زیستو آخه مگه میشه حذف کرد

کتابای دور دنیا رو نزنیم چی بزنیم آخه اینا چیکار میکنن

----------


## MAhUR_1400

فیزیک رشته تجربی :


✂️ محدوده دقیق حذفیات 


 فصل 1 :
 حرکت با شتاب ثابت ➕ پرسش ها و مسئله های مرتبط با آن در انتهای فصل


 فصل 2 :
 تکانه و قانون دوم نیوتن ➕ نیروی گرانشی ➕ پرسش ها و مسئله های مرتبط با آن در انتهای فصل


 فصل 3 :
 از مبحث ادراک شنوایی در صفحه 73 تا سر بخش بازتاب موج ➕ صفحه 86 تا 88 ( مباحث سراب و پاشندگی نور + پرسش ها و مسئله های مرتبط با آن در انتهای فصل )


 فصل 4 :
 لیزر ➕ پرسش ها و مسئله های مرتبط با آن در انتهای فصل

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*نمیدونم چرا این وسط حال من داغون شد سردرد گرفتم ........شاید یاد پارسال افتادم 
خلاصه زیاد حرص نخورید... شرایط رو کنترل و به نفع خودتون استفاده کنید ( حداقل یه شعاری بدیم! )*

----------


## .Delaram

> *نمیدونم چرا این وسط حال من داغون شد سردرد گرفتم ........شاید یاد پارسال افتادم 
> خلاصه زیاد حرص نخورید... شرایط رو کنترل و به نفع خودتون استفاده کنید ( حداقل یه شعاری بدیم! )*


چراش ک معلومه کی یادش میره پارسال چه فاجعه ای بود

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اره فکر کنم جول زده .


بنگ

----------


## _evil.girl

میشه لطفا یه نفر برای من این رو توضیح بده ممنونم
شتاب ثابت در فصل اول خب یعنی همه مسائل الان فصل اول حذفه؟ اخه فصل اول مسائل ش همون شتا ثابته دیگه
بعد قانون دوم نیوتن مگه تمام سوالات با همین قانون حل نمیشه مثلا روی سطح شیب دار و ... الان اینا حذفه
راجع به عربی کسی اطلاعی داره ؟

----------


## .Delaram

> میشه لطفا یه نفر برای من این رو توضیح بده ممنونم
> شتاب ثابت در فصل اول خب یعنی همه مسائل الان فصل اول حذفه؟ اخه فصل اول مسائل ش همون شتا ثابته دیگه
> بعد قانون دوم نیوتن مگه تمام سوالات با همین قانون حل نمیشه مثلا روی سطح شیب دار و ... الان اینا حذفه


دقیقا منم بخاطر همین هنگم یه جورایی دو فصل اول فیزیک حذفه
برای عربی حذفیات معنی نداره بهرحال از حذفیات سوال میدن

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

زیرو دیدی چکارمون کردن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> میشه لطفا یه نفر برای من این رو توضیح بده ممنونم
> شتاب ثابت در فصل اول خب یعنی همه مسائل الان فصل اول حذفه؟ اخه فصل اول مسائل ش همون شتا ثابته دیگه
> بعد قانون دوم نیوتن مگه تمام سوالات با همین قانون حل نمیشه مثلا روی سطح شیب دار و ... الان اینا حذفه



خب من اگه طراح بودم سوال مستقیم از شتاب ثابت نمیدادم ! میرفتم دینامیک یه مسئله اسانسور طرح میکردم که یهو ثابت رفته یهو افزایشی . بعد مقایسش میکردم . و با این سوالام میر*دم دهن اونی که اومد گفت حذفیات باشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

یه خسته نباشید بگم به خودم و یادگارای 99،بروبچس این چرخه معیوب داره همش تکرار میشه، واقعا چکار ما دارن بی.......

----------


## zhi.a

لابد ی مدت دیگه هم بحث تعویق راه میفته =/
قراره سال 99 رو دوباره تکرار کنن؟ =////

----------


## Mohamad_R

> یه خسته نباشید بگم به خودم و یادگارای 99،بروبچس این چرخه معیوب داره همش تکرار میشه، واقعا چکار ما دارن بی.......


داش ریختم عین پروفته . دارم زجه میزنم .

----------


## _evil.girl

> دقیقا منم بخاطر همین هنگم یه جورایی دو فصل اول فیزیک حذفه
> برای عربی حذفیات معنی نداره بهرحال از حذفیات سوال میدن


اخه گفتن قواعد ش حذفه؟ 
واقعا یعنی چی اخه قانون دوم نیوتن با تکانه حذف خب یهو همه شو حذف میکردن

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

یه سوالایی بدن سه من......  روش

----------


## .Delaram

> اخه گفتن قواعد ش حذفه؟ 
> واقعا یعنی چی اخه قانون دوم نیوتن با تکانه حذف خب یهو همه شو حذف میکردن


چی بگم 
حالا حتی اگه حذفیاتو بشه هضم کرد این قسمتو نمیشه کاری کرد که اینا ممکنا ازاون حذفیاتم سوال بدن

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

از دینامیک فقط اسانسورو گذاشتن، یه سوال دهن سوز بدن سرویس کننده اصن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اخه گفتن قواعد ش حذفه؟ 
> واقعا یعنی چی اخه قانون دوم نیوتن با تکانه حذف خب یهو همه شو حذف میکردن


خواستن اون فنر بازی بمونه . اخه مهمه بدونیم وقتی یه نخ رو میکشیم از بالا پاره میشه یا از پایین 

خب بلاخره شاید یه روز نقش زلخیا رو بازی کنیم بخوایم تیشرت و هودی یوسوف رو پاره کنیم . این اطلاعات دقیق میتونه راهگشا باشه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## _evil.girl

> خب من اگه طراح بودم سوال مستقیم از شتاب ثابت نمیدادم ! میرفتم دینامیک یه مسئله اسانسور طرح میکردم که یهو ثابت رفته یهو افزایشی . بعد مقایسش میکردم . و با این سوالام میر*دم دهن اونی که اومد گفت حذفیات باشه


عملا در فیزیک مسائل شتاب متغیر خیلی جزئی طرح شدن  الان 90 درصد فرمول ها در دینامیک برگرفته از قانون دوم نیوتن هست

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> خب من اگه طراح بودم سوال مستقیم از شتاب ثابت نمیدادم ! میرفتم دینامیک یه مسئله اسانسور طرح میکردم که یهو ثابت رفته یهو افزایشی . بعد مقایسش میکردم . و با این سوالام میر*دم دهن اونی که اومد گفت حذفیات باشه


خدا کنه تو فقط طراح نشی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _evil.girl

> خواستن اون فنر بازی بمونه . اخه مهمه بدونیم وقتی یه نخ رو میکشیم از بالا پاره میشه یا از پایین 
> 
> خب بلاخره شاید یه روز نقش زلخیا رو بازی کنیم بخوایم تیشرت و هودی یوسوف رو پاره کنیم . این اطلاعات دقیق میتونه راهگشا باشه


 :Yahoo (20):  جدا چیزی از فصل اول و دوم فیزیک مونده ؟ 
شما از حذفیات عربی اطلاعی دارید؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> از دینامیک فقط اسانسورو گذاشتن، یه سوال دهن سوز بدن سرویس کننده اصن



اسانسوری که با مقاومت شخم اوهم در مدار خود با شتاب ثابت حرکت نوسانی انجام میدهد و مسافران درونش تگری میزنند چگونه دستی بکشد تا توان خروجی باد مسافرین حداقل تراز صوتی را داشته باشد 

( دهن داوطلبا با این سرویس میشه)

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> خواستن اون فنر بازی بمونه . اخه مهمه بدونیم وقتی یه نخ رو میکشیم از بالا پاره میشه یا از پایین 
> 
> خب بلاخره شاید یه روز نقش زلخیا رو بازی کنیم بخوایم تیشرت و هودی یوسوف رو پاره کنیم . این اطلاعات دقیق میتونه راهگشا باشه


خبر رسیده زلیخا خودش پشیمون شده این ایده رو ب هوک داده  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## .Delaram

چقدر احتمال داره از حذفیاتم سوال بدن؟
من یادمه پارسال این کارو کردن ولی من قدیم بودم دقیق درجریان نیستم
میدونید پارسال چقدر از حذفیات سوال دادن؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> همه چیز رو بخونید 
> به حاشیه ها توجه نکنید 
> سه ماه مثل برق و باد میره 
> این ها همیشه بوده تا ابد هم خواهد بود،
> به درصد و رتبه و تراز فکر نکنید چون ممکنه هر چیزی پیش بیاد
> فقط تلاش کنید تا غروب یازده تیر از وجدان خودتون خجالت نکشید


داداش چی میگی ناموسا،دستو پا رو هیچ حذفیدن،کلیه هاشم در اوردن،ما نگران حدفیات نیستیم،نگران مباحث باقی مونده ایم مث چی ازش سوال بدن

----------


## _evil.girl

> چقدر احتمال داره از حذفیاتم سوال بدن؟
> من یادمه پارسال این کارو کردن ولی من قدیم بودم دقیق درجریان نیستم
> میدونید پارسال چقدر از حذفیات سوال دادن؟


به نظرم با توجه به اعتراضات پارسال احتمالش کمه مستقیم از حذفیات سوال بیاد اما غیر مستقیم ... دیگه سنجش ه خودتون میشناسید

----------


## reza122

سنجش بالاخره حذفیات را اعلام کرد
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## .Delaram

> اسانسوری که با مقاومت شخم اوهم در مدار خود با شتاب ثابت حرکت نوسانی انجام میدهد و مسافران درونش تگری میزنند چگونه دستی بکشد تا توان خروجی باد مسافرین حداقل تراز صوتی را داشته باشد 
> 
> ( دهن داوطلبا با این سرویس میشه)


خودشه
دقیقا سوال کنکوره :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Selfish

> داداش چی میگی ناموسا،دستو پا رو هیچ حذفیدن،کلیه هاشم در اوردن،ما نگران حدفیات نیستیم،نگران مباحث باقی مونده ایم مث چی ازش سوال بدن


کسی که کامل بخونه و مسلط باشه این نگرانی براش بی معنی میشه  :Yahoo (50): 
هر سوالی میخواهند بدهند، بدهند

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

داش ممد، ب عنوان یه زخم خورده حرفی نداری بگی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سنجش بالاخره حذفیات را اعلام کرد
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


صب بخیر ایران 
صب بخیر هموطن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## .Delaram

> کسی که کامل بخونه و مسلط باشه این نگرانی براش بی معنی میشه 
> هر سوالی میخواهند بدهند، بدهند


صحیح :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _evil.girl

> کسی که کامل بخونه و مسلط باشه این نگرانی براش بی معنی میشه 
> هر سوالی میخواهند بدهند، بدهند


صحبت شما درسته اما اگر واقعا سنجش هدف طرح سوال از حذفیات رو نداشته باشه پس از مباحث راحت باقی مانده باید سوال سخت طرح کنه 
در این  شرایط  داوطلبی موفق تره که حذفیات و کنار گذاشته زمانش و داده به مباحث باقی مانده

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> صب بخیر ایران 
> صب بخیر هموطن


صدای مارو از رادیو ممد میشنوید  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*الآن یه چالش خیلی بزرگ هست

سال قبل هم حذفیات بود اما حذفیات تروتمیز و آخرای نیم سال دوم بطور کل حذف شد (حالا کاری ندارم به نفعمون تموم شد یا به ضرر)

ولی حذفیات امسال لامصبا اومدن از گفتار ها و بخش ها زیرعنوان و قسمت به قسمت حذف کردن.....خب نمیشه که....مثلا توی کتاب تست از فصل اول میای تست شمارشی بزنی از همه ی زیرعنوان ها ترکیب شده......اینجوری دیگه نمیشه مثل آدم تست زد یا تحلیل کرد

نمیدونم شاید اگه من بودم حذفیات رو انتخابی مطالعه میکردم و اغلب جاهاش رو مطالعه نمیکردم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> خودشه
> دقیقا سوال کنکوره





> داش ممد، ب عنوان یه زخم خورده حرفی نداری بگی



داش میخونم برم طراح کنکور شم . همین طراحا زن بچه دارن . کم کمش 10 سال دیگه وقت کنکور ایناس . یه جوری سوال بدم که حال کنن . 


با توجه به اینکه خورشید پشتش به ماست . در ناحیه پشتی خورشید 6 هزار تن ماده به انرژی تبدیل میشود . اگر  80 درصد انرژی اتلاف نشود و به زمین برسد میتواند چند مول هلیم را به یون تبدیل کند ( شعاع شواتزشیلد را  اومگا لگاریتم 5 گرفته و ثابت نسبیت بدون تغیر فرض شود ) 


اینجوری دهن سرویس میکنم

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

عه نتایجو زدن........ 






ستاد ایسگا سازی قبل کنکور  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## .Delaram

> صحبت شما درسته اما اگر واقعا سنجش هدف طرح سوال از حذفیات رو نداشته باشه پس از مباحث راحت باقی مانده باید سوال سخت طرح کنه 
> در این  شرایط  داوطلبی موفق تره که حذفیات و کنار گذاشته زمانش و داده به مباحث باقی مانده


به نظرت کسی که یه همچین چیزی میگ چند درصد میتونه به بودجه بندی سوالات فکر کنه عاخه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Selfish

> صحبت شما درسته اما اگر واقعا سنجش هدف طرح سوال از حذفیات رو نداشته باشه پس از مباحث راحت باقی مانده باید سوال سخت طرح کنه 
> در این  شرایط  داوطلبی موفق تره که حذفیات و کنار گذاشته زمانش و داده به مباحث باقی مانده


صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mina_medicine

*این دیگه چه خبر سمی بود من امروز شنیدم -_-
یکی بیاد بگه کجاها حذف شده =|*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> داش میخونم برم طراح کنکور شم . همین طراحا زن بچه دارن . کم کمش 10 سال دیگه وقت کنکور ایناس . یه جوری سوال بدم که حال کنن . 
> 
> 
> با توجه به اینکه خورشید پشتش به ماست . در ناحیه پشتی خورشید 6 هزار تن ماده به انرژی تبدیل میشود . اگر  80 درصد انرژی اتلاف نشود و به زمین برسد میتواند چند مول هلیم را به یون تبدیل کند ( شعاع شواتزشیلد را  اومگا لگاریتم 5 گرفته و ثابت نسبیت بدون تغیر فرض شود ) 
> 
> 
> اینجوری دهن سرویس میکنم


یه نیم عمرم بزنی روش خیلی جذاب میشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> عه نتایجو زدن........ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ستاد ایسگا سازی قبل کنکور


هنوز زوده داداش زوده :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> هنوز زوده داداش زوده


داداش داریم تمرینی میریم،ببینم کار میکنه یا نه، :Yahoo (20): 
پ.ن:زیرو ناموسا دیدی چکارمون کردن اینا

----------


## .Delaram

> *الآن یه چالش خیلی بزرگ هست
> 
> سال قبل هم حذفیات بود اما حذفیات تروتمیز و آخرای نیم سال دوم بطور کل حذف شد (حالا کاری ندارم به نفعمون تموم شد یا به ضرر)
> 
> ولی حذفیات امسال لامصبا اومدن از گفتار ها و بخش ها زیرعنوان و قسمت به قسمت حذف کردن.....خب نمیشه که....مثلا توی کتاب تست از فصل اول میای تست شمارشی بزنی از همه ی زیرعنوان ها ترکیب شده......اینجوری دیگه نمیشه مثل آدم تست زد یا تحلیل کرد
> 
> نمیدونم شاید اگه من بودم حذفیات رو انتخابی مطالعه میکردم و بعضی جاهاش رو مطالعه نمیکردم*


دقیقا فقط حذفیات انقدر پراکندس ک نمیشه تصمیم گرفت کدوم ارزش حذف کردن داره کدوم نه

----------


## .Delaram

من برم سر درس 
اگه یه نفر جایی رو سراغ داره که حذفیات و گفته باشه یااینک مشخص کرده باشه کدوم قسمت حذفیات انقدر کلیت داره که بشه واقعا حذفش کرد لطفا خبرم کنه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mohamad_R

تا چند ساعت دیگر در شبکه یک سیما 


حرف اخر منتشر کرد . پکیج زیپ منابع کنکور 1400 با شیوه اجرای تغیرات 

برای دریافت عدد 4 رو بفرستید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من برم سر درس اگه یه نفر جایی رو سراغ داره که حذفیات و گفته باشه یااینک مشخص کرده باشه کدوم قسمت حذفیات انقدر کلیت داره که بشه واقعا حذفش کرد لطفا خبرم کنه


فعلا خبر داغه 
کم کم اهل فن تجزیه و تحلیلش خواهند کرد

----------


## Mohamad_R

> فعلا خبر داغه 
> کم کم اهل فن تجزیه و تحلیلش خواهند کرد



منتشر کرد . تحلیل چگونگی حذفیات . برای دریافت اس بدید 



صد درصد دروس فقط با ونوووووووووس

----------


## reza122

چک کردم حذفیات شیمی 3 با امتحان نهایی یکی نیست

----------


## Panizz

زیست بدبختو چرا ریش ریش کردن :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *الآن یه چالش خیلی بزرگ هست
> 
> سال قبل هم حذفیات بود اما حذفیات تروتمیز و آخرای نیم سال دوم بطور کل حذف شد (حالا کاری ندارم به نفعمون تموم شد یا به ضرر)
> 
> ولی حذفیات امسال لامصبا اومدن از گفتار ها و بخش ها زیرعنوان و قسمت به قسمت حذف کردن.....خب نمیشه که....مثلا توی کتاب تست از فصل اول میای تست شمارشی بزنی از همه ی زیرعنوان ها ترکیب شده......اینجوری دیگه نمیشه مثل آدم تست زد یا تحلیل کرد
> 
> نمیدونم شاید اگه من بودم حذفیات رو انتخابی مطالعه میکردم و بعضی جاهاش رو مطالعه نمیکردم*


*
حذف نکردن....زدن فلج کردن فلج فلج فلج فلج !!!!!!!

ولی دلم میگه یه اصلاحیه ای میخوره ، یسری تناقضات هست احتمالش وجود داره اصلاحیه بخوره (حالا بعدش بهترشه یا بدتر یا خنثی معلوم نیست)*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *یه نفس عمیق بکش داداش 
> شما کنکور دادی الان دانشجویی اینا تاثیری تو حال تو نداره 
> جنین و بافت دارن دلبری میکنن واست فعلا*


*پس شماها چی ؟*

----------


## reza122

الان کسی میدونه کجای عربی رو باید خوند هر سه تا عربی نوشته قواعد حذفه

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza122


الان کسی میدونه کجای عربی رو باید خوند هر سه تا عربی نوشته قواعد حذفه



خب دقت ندارید همینه دیگه . 
مجید جان دقت کن منظورش عربی رشته علوم و معارف اسلامی بوده نه تجربی و ریاضی !!!
*عربی تجربی و ریاضی از این خبرا نیست .

----------


## reza122

کاش حذفیات شیمی هم مثل امتحان نهایی بود

----------


## Prosoheil

آقا یک سوال مسخره
وقتی نوشته از صفخه 62تا 67 حدفه یعنی خود 67 جز حدفیاته یا نیست؟

----------


## Aguila Roja

نسبت به پارسال خیلی کمتره حذفیات 
تو زیست و شیمی هم قسمت هایی رو حذف کردن که معمولا طراح سوال ازشون نمیده

----------


## Mahdis79

> *
> 
> خب دقت ندارید همینه دیگه . 
> مجید جان دقت کن منظورش عربی رشته علوم و معارف اسلامی بوده نه تجربی و ریاضی !!!
> *عربی تجربی و ریاضی از این خبرا نیست .


برای رشته تجربی هیچکدوم از قسمتای عربی و دین و زندگی حذف نشده؟
یا من پیداش نمیکنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mahdis79

من که مغزم قاط زد وقتی حذفیات رو دیدم
اگه کسی فهمید باید چیکار کنیم و دقیقا کدوم قسمتا حذف شده به منم بگین :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amir1376

بالاتر هم نوشتم بچه ها

غیر از فیزیک سال دوازدهم فکر کنید هیج حذفی صورت نگرفته...هرچند من همین رو هم میخونم چون چیز خاصی نیست
حذفیات شیمی و زیست اونقدر اندکه که خوندنشون کاری نداره و خیالتون هم راحته که اگه از حذفیات هم سوال بدن شما چیزی از دست نمیدین حالا بماند که تقریبا 90 درصد همون چیزایی که حذف شده رو اکثر بچه ها خوندن 
بخواید هی دنبال این بگردید که فلان جا حذف شده نخونم و سردرگمی و اتلاف وقتش یک طرف ، استرس اینکه اگه از اون چیزایی که نمیخونم سوال بدن هم همیشه همراهتونه و تمرکزتون کم میشه
این حذفیات رسما حاشیه است بنظرم و 1 درصد هم روی روند درس خوندن و نتیجه گرفتن اونی که درست حسابی درس میخونه تاثیر نمیذاره منتهی برای بچه هایی که عشق حاشیه هستن کاملا بستر مناسبی هست که توش غرق بشن
خلاصه که تمرکزتون رو به جای این چیزا روی درس خوندن بذارید  :Yahoo (106):  موفق باشید

----------


## _Aramesh_

> بالاتر هم نوشتم بچه ها
> 
> غیر از فیزیک سال دوازدهم فکر کنید هیج حذفی صورت نگرفته...هرچند من همین رو هم میخونم چون چیز خاصی نیست
> حذفیات شیمی و زیست اونقدر اندکه که خوندنشون کاری نداره و خیالتون هم راحته که اگه از حذفیات هم سوال بدن شما چیزی از دست نمیدین حالا بماند که تقریبا 90 درصد همون چیزایی که حذف شده رو اکثر بچه ها خوندن 
> بخواید هی دنبال این بگردید که فلان جا حذف شده نخونم و سردرگمی و اتلاف وقتش یک طرف ، استرس اینکه اگه از اون چیزایی که نمیخونم سوال بدن هم همیشه همراهتونه و تمرکزتون کم میشه
> این حذفیات رسما حاشیه است بنظرم و 1 درصد هم روی روند درس خوندن و نتیجه گرفتن اونی که درست حسابی درس میخونه تاثیر نمیذاره منتهی برای بچه هایی که عشق حاشیه هستن کاملا بستر مناسبی هست که توش غرق بشن
> خلاصه که تمرکزتون رو به جای این چیزا روی درس خوندن بذارید  موفق باشید


*فیزیک دوازدهم چی حدف شده؟؟؟*

----------


## _Aramesh_

*من الان خبردار شدم حدفیات اومده 
والا پارسال که از بعضی حدفیات اومد*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir1376

> *فیزیک دوازدهم چی حدف شده؟؟؟*


از حرکت شناسی حرکت شتابدار حذف شده
از دینامیک تکانه و نیروی گرانش 
از فصل سوم اثر دوپلر و سراب و پاشندگی نور
از فیزیک هسته ای هم لیزر

----------


## sepehr_a

> از حرکت شناسی حرکت شتابدار حذف شده
> از دینامیک تکانه و نیروی گرانش 
> از فصل سوم اثر دوپلر و سراب و پاشندگی نور
> از فیزیک هسته ای هم لیزر


حیف تستایی که برای حرکت زدم وتکانه و گرانش هم که آسون بود
فقط اون بخشای فصل سه یکم سخت بود برام

----------


## sepehr_a

امیدوارم تعداد سوالای حرکت شناسی کم نشه
حذفیاتش مثل اینه جمع و تفریق و ضرب و تقسیم از ریاضی بگیریم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Zaniar3444

حذفیات که پیچیدس ولی مال فیزیک اگه واقن از دو فصل از حذفیات اورده باشن خیلی خوبه مهم نیست این دو فصلو خونده باشید یا نه و بقولی فول باشید این دو فصل مثه سمن چون داوطلبا تعداد زیادی تست براش میزنن و سرجلسه تا حلشون نکنن ول نمیکنن از داوطلبا داشتیم بخاطر همین دو فصل کنکورشونو خراب کرده باشن

----------


## Mahdis79

> حذفیات که پیچیدس ولی مال فیزیک اگه واقن از دو فصل از حذفیات اورده باشن خیلی خوبه مهم نیست این دو فصلو خونده باشید یا نه و بقولی فول باشید این دو فصل مثه سمن چون داوطلبا تعداد زیادی تست براش میزنن و سرجلسه تا حلشون نکنن ول نمیکنن از داوطلبا داشتیم بخاطر همین دو فصل کنکورشونو خراب کرده باشن


فصل حرکت شناسی و دینامیک؟؟

----------


## ahmadreza9001

خدا رو شکر همه بچه‌ها اینقد درسخون شدن آزمون جمع‌بندی پایه رو 90 و 100 میزنن!

پ.ن: فیزیک دهم حل شد. بریم سراغ یازدهم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zaniar3444

> فصل حرکت شناسی و دینامیک؟؟


بله

----------


## Rubiker

> از حرکت شناسی حرکت شتابدار حذف شده
> از دینامیک تکانه و نیروی گرانش 
> از فصل سوم اثر دوپلر و سراب و پاشندگی نور
> از فیزیک هسته ای هم لیزر


حرکت شناسی بجز حرکت با شتاب ثابت چی داره آخه؟  :Y (707):  خیلی خطریه نخوندن این قسمت

----------


## Zero_Horizon



----------


## Zero_Horizon

آقا حکمت اینکه میگید کنکور99 از حذفیات سوال اومد چیه؟؟؟؟
پس من چرا یادم نمیاد سوالی از حذفیات اومده باشه توی 99 ((فک کنم فقط یه دونه عربی بود))
اگه هم از حذفیات سوال بیاد درحد یکی دوتاست که اونم بعیده (باتوجه به اینکه سال قبل رعایت شد)

----------


## Little_girl

> 






وای مرسی اون پی دی اف سازمان سنجش دل و جیگر زلیخا بود هیچی نمیشد ازش فهمید.
ای کاش حذفیات مثل پارسال بود اینجوری خیلی بده

----------


## amir1376

> حرکت شناسی بجز حرکت با شتاب ثابت چی داره آخه؟  خیلی خطریه نخوندن این قسمت


اره دیگه اصلش شتاب بود سوالای حرکت
ولی از همون قسمت های موند هم هنوز میشه سوال خوب و سخت طرح کرد
واسه من ک فرق نداره رشتم مکانیک بوده کلا این مبحث برام از بدیهیاته امیدوارم تست حرکت و دینامیک کم نشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## scorpion2020

سلام من امروز عصر به اینترنت دسترسی پیدا کردم از پنج شنبه این حذفیات رسمیه؟؟؟؟؟؟ واینکه به چه دردی میخوره وقتی همه ی فصل هارو تیکه تیکه کردن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Pretty_Lover

یعنی چی این حذفیات؟الان عملا سه چهارم حرکت و دینامیک حذف شده زیستم اینقد تیکه تیکه حذف کردن ادم ترجیح میده بخونه تا حذف کنه

----------


## scorpion2020

> لابد ی مدت دیگه هم بحث تعویق راه میفته =/
> قراره سال 99 رو دوباره تکرار کنن؟ =////


جان هرکی دوست دارین جو این تعویقو راه نندازین  :37: برای تک تک روزای تابستون بعد کنکور برنامه دارم :14:

----------


## scorpion2020

oh my god
من برای حرکت ودینامیک از هرچی کتابه تست زدم :32: (خیلی سبز12،الگو12،و این اواخرفار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!) الان این مسخره بازیا چیه مگه بجز حرکت با شتاب ثابت چیز دیگه ای هم داشت؟؟؟
بعد از این بگذریم الان این موج ازمونا وچندکنکورو کجای دلم بزارم؟
تا حالا اینجور احساس سرویس شدن نداستم!!!1

----------


## zhi.a

> جان هرکی دوست دارین جو این تعویقو راه نندازین برای تک تک روزای تابستون بعد کنکور برنامه دارم


اون حرفم ک جدی نبود :/ 
وای خدا نکنه تعویق بشه =( من ی عالمه فیلم و سریال کنار گذاشتم برا تابستون بعد کنکور  :Yahoo (4):  :32:

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اون حرفم ک جدی نبود :/ 
> وای خدا نکنه تعویق بشه =( من ی عالمه فیلم و سریال کنار گذاشتم برا تابستون بعد کنکور


من همشو توی سال کنکور دیدم :Yahoo (23): ....بعد کنکور اصلا دست و دلم به فیلم و سریال نمیره

----------


## zhi.a

> من همشو توی سال کنکور دیدم....بعد کنکور اصلا دست و دلم به فیلم و سریال نمیره


خیلیم عالی :Yahoo (23):  
گااااد امسال اصن انگار ی نقطه ی عطفی برا سینمای جهان بوده :/ سریالای ناب فیلمای ناب انیمیشنای ناب اصن انگار کل دنیا منتظر بودن سال کنکور من شه یهو بترکونن :/
منم میخوام ببینم =( ولی خانواده ازم لپتاپمو گرفتن نمیزارنم(بس ک سابقم خرابه :/ ی سریال 8 فصلی و هر فصلشم 20 قسمت بود و هر قسمتش تقریبن 1 ساعت رو تو 15 روز تموم کردم :/ :Yahoo (4): )
قرار بود روزا بعد ازمون حداقل ازاد باشم ک دیه دارن خیلی نامردی میکنن =(
تا کی حق خوری اخه :32:

----------


## zhi.a

179 تا کاربر =/
بفرمایین تو دم در بده =/ :Y (409):

----------


## amir1376

> خیلیم عالی 
> گااااد امسال اصن انگار ی نقطه ی عطفی برا سینمای جهان بوده :/ سریالای ناب فیلمای ناب انیمیشنای ناب اصن انگار کل دنیا منتظر بودن سال کنکور من شه یهو بترکونن :/
> منم میخوام ببینم =( ولی خانواده ازم لپتاپمو گرفتن نمیزارنم(بس ک سابقم خرابه :/ ی سریال 8 فصلی و هر فصلشم 20 قسمت بود و هر قسمتش تقریبن 1 ساعت رو تو 15 روز تموم کردم :/)
> قرار بود روزا بعد ازمون حداقل ازاد باشم ک دیه دارن خیلی نامردی میکنن =(
> تا کی حق خوری اخه


الان تی وی رو روشن کنی ببینی داره نماز جماعت پخش میکنه بازم جذابه فیلم و سریال که جای خود داره  :Yahoo (4): 
هیچکی اندازه من خوره سریال دیدن نبوده الان عمیقا احساس زجر میکنم ولی چاره نیس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> الان تی وی رو روشن کنی ببینی داره نماز جماعت پخش میکنه بازم جذابه فیلم و سریال که جای خود داره 
> هیچکی اندازه من خوره سریال دیدن نبوده الان عمیقا احساس زجر میکنم ولی چاره نیس



داش یه هفته دیگه جیمز باند میاد بیرون  تیوی از تو تخمه از من

----------


## high-flown

بالاخره موضوع حذفیات تموم شدولی خدایی ارزش اونقدرجنجالونداشت.

----------


## amir1376

> داش یه هفته دیگه جیمز باند میاد بیرون  تیوی از تو تخمه از من


پیشنهاد وسوسه کنندست !! مقاومت سخته  :Y (461):

----------


## high-flown

> سریال آناتومی گری رو حتماااااااااا بشین نگاه کن ببین حتما
> هیچی نبین ولی تو یکی حتما اینو ببین
> پ.ن:ببخشیدا البته جاش اینجا نبود


پی نوشتتو خیلی  بیشتر از خود حرفت  قبول  دارم.
اینجا انجمن  کنکوره  نه  انجمن  پزشکان آینده
پ.ن:حالا اگه  میذارین  به  حساب  حسادت  مشکلی  نیست.

----------


## mahdi_artur

*کم کم پیش به سوی تعویق !!!!*

----------


## high-flown

> *کم کم پیش به سوی تعویق !!!!*



نه دیگه قدیمی شده این داستانا  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir1376

> *کم کم پیش به سوی تعویق !!!!*


محاااله بحثش پیش نیاد !! داغ تر از پارسال دنبال خواهد شد این قضیه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemehp1381



نه دیگه قدیمی شده این داستانا 


اونایی ک تا یک هفته درگیر حذفیاتی میشن که مسلط شدنش کاره یک هفته بود تا یک ماهم درگیر تعویق یک ماهه کنکور میشن !! 

آخر سرم من چون پست گذاشتم تو اینجور تاپیکا مواخذه میشم مث پارسال*

----------


## scorpion2020

اقا من حس میکنم نوع نگاه خانواده قبل وبعد اعلام حذفیات تغییر کرده شما ها اینجوری فکر نمی کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟ (مثلا یجوری که دیگه با این حذفیات بهانه ای نداری جز قبول شدن) الان فکر میکنن نصف کتابارو برداشتن!!!

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376




محاااله بحثش پیش نیاد !! داغ تر از پارسال دنبال خواهد شد این قضیه 


صدی به نود دوباره همون اتفاقات تکرار میشه یه سیکل معیوبه که همه جز اونی که به نت وصل نیس درگیرش میشن حتی اگه خودشم نخواد*

----------


## amir1376

> *
> اونایی ک تا یک هفته درگیر حذفیاتی میشن که مسلط شدنش کاره یک هفته بود تا یک ماهم درگیر تعویق یک ماهه کنکور میشن !! 
> 
> آخر سرم من چون پست گذاشتم تو اینجور تاپیکا مواخذه میشم مث پارسال*


این حذفیات که تهش مشخص بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir1376

> اقا من حس میکنم نوع نگاه خانواده قبل وبعد اعلام حذفیات تغییر کرده شما ها اینجوری فکر نمی کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟ (مثلا یجوری که دیگه با این حذفیات بهانه ای نداری جز قبول شدن) الان فکر میکنن نصف کتابارو برداشتن!!!


زیاد کاری به خانواده نداشته باش کار خودتو بکن نگاه اونا همیشه هست
از بیرون نگاه میکنن و توی گود نیستن به هر حال

----------


## high-flown

> *
> اونایی ک تا یک هفته درگیر حذفیاتی میشن که مسلط شدنش کاره یک هفته بود تا یک ماهم درگیر تعویق یک ماهه کنکور میشن !! 
> 
> آخر سرم من چون پست گذاشتم تو اینجور تاپیکا مواخذه میشم مث پارسال*


آره خب 
همون جریان قیامته که طرف دوستشو میاره میگه این باعث شد من برم جهنم 
خودش ته دلش میدونه تقصیر کیه شماخودتوناراحت نکن.

----------


## scorpion2020

مثلا اومدن 10 درصد از دوازدهم برداشتن بطور پراکنده که گند زدن به همه چی،اگه 10 درصد مباحث اضافه میکردن وفایل میدادن ادم بیشتر تکلیفش  مشخص بود فوقش اونو نمیخوندی و خیالت از بقیه راحت بود

----------


## amir1376

> آره دقیقا کلا دو صفحه حذف شده بعد خانواده ها 
> به نظرم حذفیات بیشترضربه زدتاکمک کنه.


نظر منو میخوای هیچچچچچچچچ تاثیری نداره بنظرم
اونی که کار خودشو تا الان کار هیچ فرقی نداره واسش این 2 صفحه حذفیات
تازع بقیه الکی درگیرش میشن و اون جلو هم میوفته

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> پی نوشتتو خیلی  بیشتر از خود حرفت  قبول  دارم.
> اینجا انجمن  کنکوره  نه  انجمن  پزشکان آینده
> پ.ن:حالا اگه  میذارین  به  حساب  حسادت  مشکلی  نیست.


ده دیقس به پیامتون خیره شدم و نفهمیدم که چرا اینقدر تند حرف زدید
در هر حال اگر مشکلتون من و پیاممه که عذرخواهی میکنم و اون پیام رو هم حذف کردم و سعی میکنم این دور و برا هم کمتر پیدام بشه

----------


## amir1376

> *
> 
> صدی به نود دوباره همون اتفاقات تکرار میشه یه سیکل معیوبه که همه جز اونی که به نت وصل نیس درگیرش میشن حتی اگه خودشم نخواد*


کاش بشه کلا از نت کشید بیرون !!!! خیلی سخته ناموسا

----------


## Toxic5

.
نظرات همتون مرهمو شیرینو محترم. منم حال نمیکنم با این حرکتای یهویی و بی چارچوب. به دید تنوع میبینمش تو این همه یکنواختی روند کنکور:/ ولی حذفیاتو دادن دیگه بحث چرا؟ همه چی واضحه، اونی که وقتش بازه و قبلا زده حذفیاتو حال کرد مرور میکنه صلاح دید بازم تستشو میزنه، اونی هم که وقتش تنگه نمیخونه حذفیاتو یا لااقل اولویت نمیزاره اون تها فرصت کرد ناخونک میزنه.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *کم کم پیش به سوی تعویق !!!!*


مهمونای این تاپیکو ببین
از ظهر بالای 100 تا بودن الآن بالای 200 تا

یه تاپیک تعویق بزنی بازدید سال مال خودته  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ده دیقس به پیامتون خیره شدم و نفهمیدم که چرا اینقدر تند حرف زدید
> در هر حال اگر مشکلتون من و پیاممه که عذرخواهی میکنم و اون پیام رو هم حذف کردم و سعی میکنم این دور و برا هم کمتر پیدام بشه


ولش کن داش

اینا با خودشون مشکل دارن

----------


## high-flown

> ده دیقس به پیامتون خیره شدم و نفهمیدم که چرا اینقدر تند حرف زدید
> در هر حال اگر مشکلتون من و پیاممه که عذرخواهی میکنم و اون پیام رو هم حذف کردم و سعی میکنم این دور و برا هم کمتر پیدام بشه


اعتراف می کنم منتظرپیام تندی بودم ولی شرمندم کردید
نه من باشما مشکلی ندارم دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه ایران
کلا اعتقاددارم هربحثی بایدتویه جمع خاص بیان بشه
مثلا آوردن اسم کتاب پزشکی درانجمنی که اکثریتش پشت کنکورین وکلی استرس و..به نظرم کاردرستی نبود مثل وقتایی که امتحان میدادیم خراب می کردیم حرفشو دیگه نمی زدیم اونی که امتحانوخوب داده بودهی حرف امتحانومیزد چقدراعصاب خردکن بود
خودم اتفاقا عاشق اینجوربحثام ولی تودانشگاه نه اینجا
براتون آرزوی موفقیت وتندرستی وکسب مدارج بالاتررودارم.

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Infinite_Delusion


مهمونای این تاپیکو ببین
از ظهر بالای 100 تا بودن الآن بالای 200 تا

یه تاپیک تعویق بزنی بازدید سال مال خودته 


پارسال خداروشکر استارتر هیچ کدومشون من نبودم فقط حوصله سر میرفت اخبارو منتقل میکردم یکم که بحث شون گرم میشد جند کلام حرف هم میزدیم

ولی خداروشکر بعد کنکور عامل اصلی بدبخت شدن هزاران کنکوری شناخته شد » ((من))

امسال به خون اینجور تاپیکا تشنم منتظرم یه نفر تاپیکی بزنه ارتشمو حمله میدم سمت اکانتش تا دیلیت نشه ولش نمیکنم (ارتش تک نفره » آراز !!)*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اعتراف می کنم منتظرپیام تندی بودم ولی شرمندم کردید
> نه من باشما مشکلی ندارم دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه ایران
> کلا اعتقاددارم هربحثی بایدتویه جمع خاص بیان بشه
> مثلا آوردن اسم کتاب پزشکی درانجمنی که اکثریتش پشت کنکورین وکلی استرس و..به نظرم کاردرستیبودهی حرف امتحانومیزد چقدراعصاب خردکن بود
> خودم اتفاقا عاشق اینجوربحثام ولی تودانشگاه نه اینجا
> براتون آرزوی موفقیت وتندرستی وکسب مدارج بالاتررودارم.


*اسم سریال گفتن نه اسم کتاب

درضمن توی این انجمن خود کنکوری هاش بیشتر از همه بحثای بی ربط میکنن

لطفا با بهونه اینکه طرف مقابل چه رشته و دانشگاهی میخونه سعی نکنید حق این رو به خودتون بدید که بهش برچسب بچسبونید*

----------


## high-flown

> *اسم سریال گفتن نه اسم کتاب
> 
> درضمن توی این انجمن خود کنکوری هاش بیشتر از همه بحثای بی ربط میکنن
> 
> لطفا با بهونه اینکه طرف مقابل چه رشته و دانشگاهی میخونه سعی نکنید حق این رو به خودتون بدید که بهش برچسب بچسبونید*


دو استدلال آوردید هردوغیرمنطقی 
اولن بحث بقیه به ماربطی نداره ما الان اینجاییم دربحث خودمون 
دومن من برچسب نذاشتم روکسی فقط گفتم این حرفابرای خیلیا خوش آیند نیست وبهتره توی زمان ومکان خودش انجام بشه
خودتون پشت کنکوری بودید قطعا می فهمید منظورمو.
البته قبول دارم این حجم ازتندی توپیامم لازم نبود شایدبهتربود بالحن بهتربیان بشه.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دو استدلال آوردید هردوغیرمنطقی 
> اولن بحث بقیه به ماربطی نداره ما الان اینجاییم دربحث خودمون 
> دومن من برچسب نذاشتم روکسی فقط گفتم این حرفابرای خیلیا خوش آیند نیست وبهتره توی زمان ومکان خودش انجام بشه
> خودتون پشت کنکوری بودید قطعا می فهمید منظورمو.
> البته قبول دارم این حجم ازتندی توپیامم لازم نبود شایدبهتربود بالحن بهتربیان بشه.



*حال و حوصله ادامه دادن به بحث ندارم
Ok ... بیخی*

از یه بابت هم حق میدم بهتون که الآن حال و هوای آدم یه مقدار تحت تاثیر اخبار و کنکور و ایناست یکم تند میشه

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> اعتراف می کنم منتظرپیام تندی بودم ولی شرمندم کردید
> نه من باشما مشکلی ندارم دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه ایران
> کلا اعتقاددارم هربحثی بایدتویه جمع خاص بیان بشه
> مثلا آوردن اسم کتاب پزشکی درانجمنی که اکثریتش پشت کنکورین وکلی استرس و..به نظرم کاردرستی نبود مثل وقتایی که امتحان میدادیم خراب می کردیم حرفشو دیگه نمی زدیم اونی که امتحانوخوب داده بودهی حرف امتحانومیزد چقدراعصاب خردکن بود
> خودم اتفاقا عاشق اینجوربحثام ولی تودانشگاه نه اینجا
> براتون آرزوی موفقیت وتندرستی وکسب مدارج بالاتررودارم.


درست میگید شما
منتها این اسم سریاله(میتونید تو نت سرچ کنید) دیدم بحث فیلم و سریال شد (و کلا هم انگار تایپیک مثل خیلی تایپیکای حاشیه ایه دیگه زده بود جاده خاکی)یهویی یادم اومد که عه به زیرو باید اینو پیشنهادش کنم

----------


## high-flown

> *حال و حوصله ادامه دادن به بحث ندارم
> Ok ... بیخی*
> 
> از یه بابت هم حق میدم بهتون که الآن حال و هوای آدم یه مقدار تحت تاثیر اخبار و کنکور و ایناست یکم تند میشه


ببخشید کاملا حق باشماست هردوپیاممو پاک میکنم وازشما وجناب ابرمعذرت میخوام
کاملا پیام رواشتباهی وباعجله خوندم سریع قضاوت کردم وبدترتندبرخوردکردم
وخیلی ازشما وهمه معذرت میخوام.

----------


## high-flown

> درست میگید شما
> منتها این اسم سریاله(میتونید تو نت سرچ کنید) دیدم بحث فیلم و سریال شد (و کلا هم انگار تایپیک مثل خیلی تایپیکای حاشیه ایه دیگه زده بود جاده خاکی)یهویی یادم اومد که عه به زیرو باید اینو پیشنهادش کنم


بزرگوارید
ازبی سوادی بنده ست اسم سریال روبانام کتاب پزشکی اشتباه گرفتم.
شماتقصیری نداشتید
من اشتباه کردم.
معذرت میخوام.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببخشید کاملا حق باشماست هردوپیاممو پاک میکنم وازشما وجناب ابرمعذرت میخوام
> کاملا پیام رواشتباهی وباعجله خوندم سریع قضاوت کردم وبدترتندبرخوردکردم
> وخیلی ازشما وهمه معذرت میخوام.


*داستانو هندیش نکن دیگه 
کسی از کسی دلخور نیست
شمام ببخشید*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*:/*

----------


## Mohamad_R

الکی خوشحال نشین  خوشحالی واسه ممد اره . دیروز دیدم حذفیات رو اعصابم ریخت به هم . 

اسید باز تو همون سختیشه . صابون ها مونده . گالوانی هم مونده . تغیر شعاع هم مونده 

روی هم رفته فکر کنم 3 کتاب برا اینا من کار کرده بودم . امروز دیدم که حذف نیست حالم جا اومد . الکی صابون مراغه و چرت پرتای اول فصل رو حذف کردن دستشون درد نکنه .

----------


## Mohamad_R

*یه کنکوری ساده لوح احمق زودباور نباشیم !*
بعضا میبینم میگن که خوب شد حذفیات زیست اومد. راحت شدیم
این دو صفحه حکم تست الکی کنکور بود . یه جوون با حداقل بهره هوشی هم از این صفحه به عنوان علم نه به عنوان یه مطلب عمومی و جالب یاد میکنه  !!! نظر شما حذف این دوصفحه حکم افزایش دقت طراح تو بخش های دیگر فصل مثل ( شارش و گونه ها ( الخصوص هم میهنی)) نداره؟ 

- مطالب مهم همچنان  باقیست . و از این لحاظ خیلی خوشحالم که لاقل مطالب مهم حذف نشده که کنکور الکی غیر استاندارد بدیم . 
تنظیم بیان ژن و ژنتیک خانواده ( به غیر از فنیل کتونوری ) پا برجاست . 

اقا جان بشینین کامل بخونین . قانون دوم حذف شده ! عب نداره از طریق کار انرژی دهم میشه توجیهش کرد . دوپلر حذف شده ! عب نداره به جاش میان از سرعت موج همون بخش سوال میدن کفت ببره حسرت بخوری به سوال حفظی دوپلر
شتاب ثابت حذف شده! هیچ میشکلی نیست با نمودار سرعت زمان میشه سوالی داد که حل کردنش کار چند دقیقس اما استفاده از مشتق و شتاب ثابتش شاید کار یه مداد تکون دادنه! 
کنکور روال عادی خودشه و به قولی اینا شایعه جدید امسال و حاشیه های اپدیت شدس 
درگیر نشین ، کسی که در این موارد زخمی میشه داوطلبه .

----------


## Nine

دیگه قطعی شد؟
والا هیچ بعیدم نیست مثه جریان تعویق دوم پارسال یهو دم کنکور بگن نه حذفیاتی نیست :Yahoo (110):

----------


## reza122

بعد از یک روز سنجش فایل حذفیات را بروز کرد ولی عجیبه همونه فقط مثل اینکه دیروز سر جلسه بودن وقت نداشتن جاهای حساسش رو تایپ کنن
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## MMdibi

> بعد از یک روز سنجش فایل حذفیات را بروز کرد ولی عجیبه همونه فقط مثل اینکه دیروز سر جلسه بودن وقت نداشتن جاهای حساسش رو تایپ کنن
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


عربی انسانی رو تغییر دادن

----------


## Rubiker

> بعد از یک روز سنجش فایل حذفیات را بروز کرد ولی عجیبه همونه فقط مثل اینکه دیروز سر جلسه بودن وقت نداشتن جاهای حساسش رو تایپ کنن
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


عیدو یادشون رفته بود تبریک بگن که تو فایل جدید تبریگ گفتن

----------


## Mohamad_R

بچه ها تعویق کیه ؟ خدا بخواد امسال تعویقم باشه 1 میشم :Yahoo (4): 

به سبطی پیام بدم ییا شهریاری رو تویت بزنم؟ توروخدا گروه مروه هس ادد کنینا

----------


## mlt

به سبطی بگو برنامه تعویق کنکور استارت کن امسال به بهانه اینکه واکسن میاد بعد کنکور میدیم :Yahoo (4): 


> بچه ها تعویق کیه ؟ خدا بخواد امسال تعویقم باشه 1 میشم
> 
> به سبطی پیام بدم ییا شهریاری رو تویت بزنم؟ توروخدا گروه مروه هس ادد کنینا

----------


## Mohamad_R

> به سبطی بگو برنامه تعویق کنکور استارت کن امسال به بهانه اینکه واکسن میاد بعد کنکور میدیم



ملت پشتش رو خالی نکنین امسال باس تعویق باشه :Yahoo (15): 

حذفیات خود به خودی شد اینم باس ما یاری کنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

والا من تو کانالش نیستم ولی تو انگار بدجور پیگیرشی :Yahoo (4): 


> ملت پشتش رو خالی نکنین امسال باس تعویق باشه
> 
> حذفیات خود به خودی شد اینم باس ما یاری کنیم

----------


## reza122

امیدوارم تعویق باشه وگرنه خدا باید بهمون رحم کنه

----------


## reza fff

> امیدوارم تعویق باشه وگرنه خدا باید بهمون رحم کنه


امسال دیوونگیه کسی به تعویق فکر کنه
چون انتخاباتم اخره خرداده و مطمعنا شرایطش خوب میشه برا برگزاریش حالا ب هر نحوی..کنکورم ک نزدیکشه ب احتمالی ک ب صد میل مبکنه میگیرن
همه فقط برا تیر بخونن لطفا خواهشا التماسا

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> الکی خوشحال نشین  خوشحالی واسه ممد اره . دیروز دیدم حذفیات رو اعصابم ریخت به هم . 
> 
> اسید باز تو همون سختیشه . صابون ها مونده . گالوانی هم مونده . تغیر شعاع هم مونده 
> 
> روی هم رفته فکر کنم 3 کتاب برا اینا من کار کرده بودم . امروز دیدم که حذف نیست حالم جا اومد . الکی صابون مراغه و چرت پرتای اول فصل رو حذف کردن دستشون درد نکنه .


اخ یادمه چقد با صابون مراغه خاطره داشتی  :Yahoo (20): هنوز داریشون؟

----------


## itsamirn

خودم به شخصه هر چیزی که تا الان خوندم به قوت خودش باقیست.. ولی برای فصلای جدید که قراره بخونم حذفیات رو اعمال میکنم البته یه دور ساده بهشون میزنم .. :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Nine

> ملت پشتش رو خالی نکنین امسال باس تعویق باشه
> 
> حذفیات خود به خودی شد اینم باس ما یاری کنیم


اگه مثه جریان تعویق پارساله نمیخواد الکی خون خودمونو کثیف کنیم

----------


## Nine

> من دلم تعویق میخواد حتی بیشتر از پارسال


بیشتر از پارسال دیگه بمونی ۴۰۱ سنگین تری

----------


## Mohamad_R

> خودم به شخصه هر چیزی که تا الان خوندم به قوت خودش باقیست.. ولی برای فصلای جدید که قراره بخونم حذفیات رو اعمال میکنم البته یه دور ساده بهشون میزنم ..


داش اون گلناره

----------


## erfan.soltani

توی زیست 10 و 11 حذف نداشتیم؟؟؟

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfan.soltani


توی زیست 10 و 11 حذف نداشتیم؟؟؟


​نوچ، فقط دوازدهم حذفیات داشته*

----------


## Grand_Master

گمونم یه کشف پشم ریزون کردم. 
هر سال تو حذفیات کنکور میومد که طراح باید اعداد ثابت فرمولا (مثل کا یا سی یا آی صفر یا ثابت پلانک و ...) رو باید بده. اما امسال هیچ خبری ازش نیست. گمونم باید اعداد ثابت رو تا آخرین رقم اعشار حفظ کنیم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (19):

----------

